# John 15:16



## cih1355 (Apr 29, 2004)

John 15:16 says, &quot;You did not choose Me but I chose you, and appointed you that you would go and bear fruit, and that your fruit would remain, so that whatever you ask of the Father in My name He will give to you.&quot;.

In the above verse, what is the difference between chose and appointed? What does go and bear fruit mean?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 29, 2004)

Specifically choose his people to bear spiritual good or fruit. Fruit is used figuritively as if the choosen vessel a humon(quark) were a branch then bearing fruit is used to represent good works.

blade


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:968b953f36][i:968b953f36]Originally posted by cih1355[/i:968b953f36]
John 15:16 says, &quot;You did not choose Me but I chose you, and appointed you that you would go and bear fruit, and that your fruit would remain, so that whatever you ask of the Father in My name He will give to you.&quot;.

In the above verse, what is the difference between chose and appointed? What does go and bear fruit mean? [/quote:968b953f36]

How about 'elected and decree'd'. Go and bear fruit means that sanctification WILL occur.


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 30, 2004)

I believe the context restricts this passage to the selection of Christ's apostles. To appoint is to ordain, to set aside for a purpose.


----------



## andreas (May 1, 2004)

&lt;&lt;&lt;In the above verse, what is the difference between chose and appointed? What does go and bear fruit mean? &gt;&gt;&gt;

Chosen,elected ,predestined.
For what purpose?
To bear fruit.
Why?
&quot;Herein is my father glorified if you bear much fruit&quot;.John 15:8
andreas.
:book:


----------

